# Woodworkers in Ottawa, Ontario



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi folks

I've posted this in other forums so to some, this may be familiar…...

I was contacted by a client who is looking for someone or for a few people who can handle large volumes of work, mainly kitchen and tableware in wood. So a variety of things, utensils, cutting boards, bowls, etc. I can't do this on the scale of what she wants but I'm willing to throw this out there to anyone who has a shop, probably with employees, who can do larger volumes of work.

She would like to keep this in the *Ottawa* area if she can.

If you are interested or know of someone who could handle jobs like this, message me and I'll introduce you to her.

BTW, I'm not looking for any kind of kickback.

Cheers….Don


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you found any local woodworkers, Don?


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Mark…

I managed to locate a few through another forum and one as a referral. Do you have a name for me or just curious?

Don


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just curious.


----------

